# Max 5000



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm going to be orders a couple of new launchers in the next couple of weeks and have decided on the Max 5000 with the new TT release. Who has the best price right now? 

2blackdogs


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Etch-Marc has some nice trade-ins right now at a good price (...people trading in for the new Max 7000's). Anyway, the recon 5000's come with the same warranty as new. It's a good way to save a few bucks and yet get a "like new" product.

P.S. I sent you a PM.


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

roxie do they have a web address, if so could you post a link please?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't forget: www.bumperboy.com


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

GA labman said:


> roxie do they have a web address, if so could you post a link please?


 www.etch-marc.com


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Max*

Hi...Just got rid of three......they were two years old. They were constantly out of timing......inconsistant.....and cost 180.00 each to send them for service.They are a good idea...but not robust enough. I carried them in strong plastic crates with rubber matts in the bottom. They will probably be OK for an amateur. I think the steel nuts that hold the barrel on ,which are knurled,eat into the soft aluminum and start to loose thier grip,which allows them to get out of timing.When you set the timing again ,the aluminum is eaten up ....if you tighten it too much...it wont turn. If you call them...they suggest you send it in.....thats where the 180.00 comes in. Its 40$ one way to Canada from here! Good Luck


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

I dont like the sound of that.


----------

